
Elon Musk: A thermostat-sized box may one day power your house - mrfusion
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/elon-musk-a-thermostat-sized-box-may-one-day-power-your-house-2014-09-17
======
mrfusion
That seems like a bizarre statement. I think that would have a higher energy
density than gasoline, perhaps higher than a rocket, no?

I'm thinking powering a house = 20KWH per day? So he's saying something the
size of two decks of cards can hold 20KWH?

~~~
maxerickson
I wonder if it is just the press mangling him talking about just needing a
place to plug your electric vehicle into your house.

edit: This article (at least from the same promotional tour, if not the same
closed door meeting) doesn't mention the thermostat, but talks about a 4"
thick battery mounted on a wall:

[http://online.wsj.com/articles/the-musk-family-plan-for-
tran...](http://online.wsj.com/articles/the-musk-family-plan-for-transforming-
the-worlds-energy-1411055676)

